# synthetic oil



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

I was using a synthetic oil in my Craftsman leaf blower for several years and got careless recently when mixing my latest gallon. I used Opti2, which is not synthetic. The first tank was ok, the second was a bit rough, now the engine will not turn over with the third. Is this a coincidence? Any way I can remedy this?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gfobare said:


> The first tank was ok, the second was a bit rough, now the engine will not turn over with the third.


Do you mean it won't start? or that the engine is locked up and you can't pull the engine over?


----------



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry, I can pull the cord but the engine does not start.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I doubt that the oil has anything to do with it, assuming that you mixed it at the proper ratio. 

How old is the fuel that you have mixed up? Older gas can make a unit hard to start and run rough, if the fuel is old enough you may not get it started at all.


----------



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

The gas is quite new - about a month old. I mixed a gallon with one packet of Opti-2, which is supposed to contain a single mix ratio for all 2-cycle engines.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the engine still pull through with plenty of compression?


----------



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

Can I tell just by pulling? It seems to pull with normal resistance, but sounds more muffled than normal.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Then you might want to check the muffler, may have a partially blocked spark arrestor screen or plugged up exhaust ports. While you have the muffler off, visually inspect the condition of the piston and cylinder through the exhaust ports.


----------



## GKoehl (Jul 1, 2007)

How can I remove the carbon blocking the exhaust port on a Ryobi 31CC? Will I have to buy the muffler if I cannot clean the carbon or is the screen replaceable?


----------



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

This may sound stupid. I have taken everything apart, even the cylinder (just for kicks). I cannot find anything looking like a spark arrestor screen. Anyway, now I cannot put the piston back in the cylinder. Is there a special tool or trick required to hold the rings in place while sliding the piston back in?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Spark arrestor screen is generally in the muffler. Yes there are special ring compressors for these engines available, but you can do it with out them most of the time.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just put the top of the piston in the cylinder and while applying a small amount of pressure, use a small screwdriver to compress the ring into the groove.


----------



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

Got the piston back in after I realized the rings were overlapping a dimple. But it looks like the gasket between the cylinder and crankcase may have stretched out. 
Anyway I ordered a new muffler along with a carb gasket kit and crankcase gasket kit for about $20 a couple of days ago. Should receive this in a few days. 
When I just took apart the carbeurator and put it back together, the engine almost started on the first try. Could the change in oils have clogged the carb?


----------



## Chas. (May 22, 2007)

"Could the change in oils have clogged the carbs?" Not likely. But it really makes no difference at this point. When you dis-assemble the carbs to put the gasket kit in, pick up a 97¢ aerosol can of carb cleaner from Wal-Mart. Make sure the can has a straw and blast all orifices and passages good. Make sure they're spotless clean.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

when you spray the carb cleaner....make sure you are wearing eye protection...this stuff will blast everywere under pressure.....and depending on what type you get it can burn the skin pretty good also, berryman B-12 chemtool carb cleaner i think wal-mart stocks it if not autozone for sure...works good for me....but it burns on the skin....don't even want to get this stuff in the eyes...

cajun


----------



## gfobare (Jul 1, 2007)

I put the carb kit in about a week ago, so I missed the tip on the carb cleaner. It runs fine, at least for now. I'll apply the carb cleaner next time I get the chance. Thanks all for the advice.


----------

